# Como resetear un contador binario (4029)



## JaegeR98 (Oct 1, 2016)

Buan dia a todos! 

   Estoy preparando un proyecto para la escuela y necesito saber si hay alguna forma de resetear el contador binario 4029, o si hay otro en el mercado con la capacidad de hacerlo.

   Estube pensando pero como no tengo equipo en casa y no puedo probarlo me gustaria si alguien sabe que me diga si al mandar las las entradas paralelas a masa (J1, J2, J3 y J4), y un nivel alto a la entrada P/E (Preset/Ennable) luego de que cuente hasta por ejemplo hasta 3, este contador vuelve a 0.

    Muchas gracia, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2016)

Puedes mandar un "0" lógico a las 4 entradas de preset.


----------



## JaegeR98 (Oct 1, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Puedes mandar un "0" lógico a las 4 entradas de preset.



A las entredas paralelas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2016)

JaegeR98 dijo:


> A las entredas paralelas?



Sip, aplicas el "0" y activas "Preset Enable" para introducir el dato en el contador.


----------



## fnodcas (Sep 26, 2020)

He intentado que el 4029 se resetee cada 3 pulsos de entrada automáticamente y siga el conteo. , es decir cada  vez que la salida QB esté en alta. Para ello simplemente he puesto a tierra las entradas ABCD  y conecto la salida QB al reset  y no resetea. Que es lo que tendría que hacer y que estoy haciendo mal.
Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 26, 2020)

Hola, sube el diagrama para verificar.


----------



## fnodcas (Sep 27, 2020)

Aquí mando el esquema  a partir del cual creo que  trabajo.
Qc manda la señal al reset cuando se activa por lo que se reinicia cada cuatro pulsos
Hasta ahí ningún problema, pero necesito que lo haga cada tres .

Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 27, 2020)

Bueno, pero entonces es cuestión de lógica.
Si deseas que se reinicie tu contador casa tres Cks. que debería hacerse?
Pensemos un poco, qué valor tendría a la salida del contador cuándo deba resetearse? QA y QB deberían estar en 1 verdad?
Que podemos añadir ahí, para detectar una salida 0011? (en binario por supuesto)


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 27, 2020)

La forma mas "económica" que se me ocurre utiliza dos diodos adicionales aplicando lo que ya te adelanto *Gudino Roberto duberlin.*

De allí en adelante lo puedes implementar usando compuertas, inversores o combinación de ellos.


----------



## fnodcas (Sep 27, 2020)

Gracias a vuestras indicaciones ahora este contador cuenta de tres en tres y funciona
Me queda una pregunta importante.
En el momento que llega a tres debe mandar dos señales, la de la señál  y el reset.
¿ como puedo hacer que el reset se retrase unas milísimas de segundo para tener la certeza que la señal le ha llegado al otro aparato ?


----------



## Gasparv (Sep 27, 2020)

Una red RC retrasará el RESET


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 27, 2020)

Así de simple me refería yo



Aunque también puede ser así



o muchas otras alternativas/combinaciones mas.

Si necesitas retardo ya me suena a la implementacion de un timmer o constante RC, etc.

Debes definir que es corto o similar para vos en cuanto a las medidas reales de segundos o sus derivados en uno u otro sentido.


----------



## fnodcas (Sep 27, 2020)

Uff.¡¡¡ Muchas gracias. Lo de los diodos tengo que digerirlo, pues está por encima de mis conocimientos, pero es lo más simple .
Sobrequé es  corto, mejor  explico lo que pretendo y lo entendereis. Estoy haciendo un contador de cadena de ancla para el barco. Cada vuelta que da el molinete del ancla salen 34 cms. de cadena. He instalado un sensor de proximidad que me hace de reloj al haber adosado al motor una pieza metálica y  lo que prtetendo es que cada tres vueltas    (+- 1 m) me marque una unidad más en un display. ¿ Cuanto será el corto tiempo ?: el necesrio para que la señal actúe en el display subiendo una unidad, antes de la señal desaparezca por el reset.. Hablamos, creo, de nanosgundos.
Me inclinaba por estudiar cómo colocar un capacitos que retrasara.
gracias una vez mas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 27, 2020)

fnodcas dijo:


> Uff.¡¡¡ Muchas gracias. Lo de los diodos tengo que digerirlo, pues está por encima de mis conocimientos, pero es lo más simple .
> Sobrequé es  corto, mejor  explico lo que pretendo y lo entendereis. Estoy haciendo un contador de cadena de ancla para el barco. Cada vuelta que da el molinete del ancla salen 34 cms. de cadena. He instalado un sensor de proximidad que me hace de reloj al haber adosado al motor una pieza metálica y  lo que prtetendo es que cada tres vueltas    (+- 1 m) me marque una unidad más en un display. ¿ Cuanto será el corto tiempo ?: el necesrio para que la señal actúe en el display subiendo una unidad, antes de la señal desaparezca por el reset.. Hablamos, creo, de nanosgundos.
> Me inclinaba por estudiar cómo colocar un capacitos que retrasara.
> gracias una vez mas


Una pequeña explicación sobre los diodos cómo lógica AND.
Si observas, mientras exista un 0 lógico en cualquiera de los cátodos, en el pin 1 habrá un cero.
Ahora cuándo ambas salidas(QA y QB) estén en 1, ningún diodo conduce, por lo tanto la R3 estando en modo pull-up, fuerza a dicho pin 1 al estado alto.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 28, 2020)

Si lo que quieres es que cada tres pulsos/señales te cuente una unidad lo que necesitas no es ningún retardo si no un contador ascendente con un esquema como el de la imagen cuya entrada esta dividida por tres.


Esta con dicha calidad para que investigues como hacerlo ya que en este foro hay que "transpirar la camiseta" para obtener lo que se quiere.

Aclaro que es un esquema simplificado y no se puede llevar a la practica así como esta aunque en una simulación lógica funcionara correctamente.

Existe también IC que ya son contadores como este 74C925/26 que son cuatro contadores decimales(0-9999) con la lógica de multiplexado de estos para disminuir el consumo de corriente, etc que con un simple divisor por tres delante también cumpliría la misma función que el circuito que mostré.

En mi caso personal y hoy en día, no se me ocurriría hacerlo con lógica discreta por un montón de motivos.

Con un micro-controlador, un display y poco más lo resuelves y es mas dúctil ante los cambio que puedas implementar o surgir pero debes saber programación para llevarlo a cabo.


----------



## fnodcas (Sep 30, 2020)

Gracias a vuestras indicaciones al final he hecho algo que funciona como quería.
No sé si se quemará cuando lo construya, pero de momento no


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 30, 2020)

Debes considerar que corriente es capaz de entregar cada compuerta 4073 y cuanto demanda el LED que pondrás como indicador.

Muchas veces lo "bueno" de los simuladores es que aunque no se tengan en consideración muchos aspectos que pueden ser cruciales en la realidad, las cosas funcionan de todas maneras.

Lo malo es que muchos se acostumbraran a obviar/considerar "lo básico" en el campo real y las cosas después no funcionan en la realidad.

Me alegro que resolvieras lo que querías hacer, al menos yo y con la explicación que leí y los esquemas que vi, aun no entiendo.


----------



## fnodcas (Oct 1, 2020)

Perdonadme por no haberlo explicado todo desde el principio, pero con mis escasos conocimientos seguramente  no os habría entendido
Los molintes del ancla, tienen dos botones, suben y bajan el ancla segun que botón aprietes.
Las vueltas que da el molinete las obtengo por un sensor de proximidad, PNP NO. Cada vez que  éste da una vuelta manda una señal. (Esta señal es mi clock).
Cada vuelta del molinete corresponde a 33 cm. por lo que  debe dar este tres vueltas antes de marcar  1 m. mas de cadena.
Estoy en un ambiente marino, altamente corrosivo y no he encontrado una  pantalla de que me protejan  los disp`layas de 7 segmentos, así que compré un display  chino que cuenta hacia arriba cuando le llega la corriente por un cable  y hacia abajo cuando le llega por otro. 
Veía dos problemas que tenía que resolver. 
El primero era que tenía miedo que al resetear el contandor unas veces no le diera tiempo a mandsar suficiente  corriente al display para activarlo y subir o bajar una unidad mas.
Este problema lo resolví fijando el reset cuando Qc estuviera en alta 1000, pero así contaría de cuatro en cuatro con lo cual fijo los datos previos en 0001.  La señal  de que sume un metro, la mado cundo Qa y Qb están en alta, y lo van a estar en el plazo de unos cuantos segundos, hasta la siguiente vuelta del molinete.
La señal de la tercera pata del  4073 es la que me dice si he apretado el botón de subir o bajar el ancla  . Sólo se pondrá en alta la puerta que está subiendo y bajando.

Me quedan dos dudas "filosóficas".
1 ) Intenté montar en la solución del puente de diodos que proponíais un circuito RC (Capacitor+resitencia). que me hubiera quitado el desfase de esos 30cms, pero no encontré como y donde instalarlo
2) El 4029 a la salida me dauna señal de 4.35V. Si hubiera necesitado 12V y 100 mA, cual hubiera sido mi mejor opción, evitando un relé.
Gracias una vez más


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 1, 2020)

No me parece que la solución sea retrasar para que no cuente si no que se debe contar y mostrar lo que se quiere.

Necesitarías para poder calcularlo saber el tiempo entre cada pulso y que estos sean medianamente constantes en el tiempo y dudo que esas condiciones se cumplan.

En sí, estaría la medida (por lo que comentas) casi en pies(30.48cm) pero la mejor solución me parece que es la colocar un divisor por tres a la entrada.

La salida depende de lo que quieras hacer....puede ser desde un ULN200xx, opto acoplador(los hay de casi cualquiera de las formas y con casi cualquier cosa dentro) si necesitas la salida aislada o un simple transistor o arreglo de ellos para activar lo que se necesite electrónica mente sin pasar por un relay.

A los switch que activan los pulsos conviene que estén alimentado con corriente alterna ya que si no el agua salada y corriente DC a la larga o corta corroen los cables.


----------



## fnodcas (Oct 1, 2020)

Los pulsos no son constantes. Son muy variables, pues depende de la fuerza que tengan que hacer los motores para subir el ancla. Al bajarla , casi nada, para subirla, va tirando del barco hasta la vertical, luego la separa del fondo y luego a medida que sube el peso de la cadena va disminuyendo, luego pulsos previsibles imposible. AC  en mi barco que es pequeño, no tengo. Desconectare cada vez la corriente. El uso es esporádico, por lo que no creo que sea un problema y lo del divisor de tensión port tres, no soy capaz de aplicarlo

Muchas gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 1, 2020)

No es divisor de tensión por tres si no divisor de los pulsos de entrada por tres para que cada tres pulsos cuente uno(lo que se mostró hasta ahora con el 4029).

La salida para aplicar al contador que has comprado según entiendo, la tomas del pin PE(Nº:1 del 4029). Allí cada tres entradas del reloj hay solo 1 pulso y lo separas con lo que se te antoje de lo que ya te adelante...ULN, transistor o lo que quieras usar.

Ya me imagine el tema de la irregularidad de los pulsos por lo que no se puede generalizar una constante RC para aplicar.

En cuanto a la alterna/continua, tu veras como te conviene usarlo.


----------



## fnodcas (Oct 5, 2020)

ya he montado el circutio y me aparece un nuevo problema..
El contador chino, aparte de  la alimentación tenia dos cables y  según se le envíe corriente,( se le pulse el interruptor de uno u otro cable)  el contador se activa como up/down, aumentando  o disminuyendo en una unidad.
He acoplado dichos dos cables a mis puertas lógicas.
Cuando una puerta lógica  manda señal de subida se pone en H  quedando la otra en L.
Pues bien si tengo la puerta lógica que está en L conectada  cuando se pone en H la otra, esta también  lo hace y no cuenta ni para arrriba ni para abajo.
Sólo funciona el contador si cuando una puerta se pone en H la otra está fisicamente desconectada .
He intentado activcar con  transistores como decíais y no me funciona. Un optoacplador, supongo que tampoco. No hay otra solción distinta a un rele de electroimán.
Gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 5, 2020)

que puerta lógica usaste 4081?

SI es así en el IC tienes cuatro y has usado dos en tu esquema deberías probar a ver si colocando las otras dos que te quedan como inversoras de dichas señales funciona.

Algo así en las dos salidas que tienes



Son muchas incógnitas porque no hay nada visual de lo que has echo y tú seras el que soluciones o no tú problema ya que lo tienes delante.

Cuando son cosas así es conveniente mostrar lo que se ha echo porque desde aquí solo se lo que me dices y tú estas con tú problema pero yo solo me lo planteo cuando leo lo que describes.

Si usaste las 4073, puedes colocar un transistor a la salida pero no sabemos el contador de que forma trabaja o cual es o de que modelo estamos hablando.

Algo así, según has publicado anteriormente(lamentablemente no se si es lo que estas usando o no)




Seguro que con todas las cosas que te he sugerido funciona pero hay que "hacerlo andar" con distintas variaciones en el esquema.

Bienvenido al mundo real de los esquemas electrónicos/prácticos que a veces difieren en mucho del virtual de un simulador.


----------



## fnodcas (Oct 6, 2020)

Es exactamente este ultimo esquema de transistores el que he hecho. He empleado el 4073 que tiene 3 puertas con tres entradas cada una., utilizando dos puertas . Ya está descatalogado, pero era el que había en mi ciudad
Probaré con dos reles, una a la salida de cada puerta, pues lo otro significa desoldar.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 6, 2020)

Porque el relay, sí los colectores de los transistores, perfectamente pueden manejar la entrada/salida del contador?. Cuando no hay señal a la salida del los 4073 es prácticamente como si no hubiera conexión alguna y cuando sí, hay ,es como si mandara a GND el cable conectado.

Es el mismo trabajo que hará un relay de colocar uno alli.
Porque el relay, sí los colectores de los transistores, perfectamente pueden manejar la entrada/salida del contador?. Cuando no hay señal a la salida del los 4073 es prácticamente como si no hubiera conexión alguna y cuando sí, hay ,es como si mandara a GND el cable conectado.

Es el mismo trabajo que hará un relay de colocar uno allí.


----------

